# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Առաջին համբույր

## ArmineIvanyan

Կուզեմ վոր ամեն մեկդ կիսվեք և ասեք ձեր առաջին համբույրը երբ և ինչես է եղել?

----------


## Ariadna

> Կուզեմ վոր ամեն մեկդ կիսվեք և ասեք ձեր առաջին համբույրը երբ և ինչես է եղել?


Սիրտս խառնել է մի այլ ձևի, չեմ էլ ուզում հիշել  :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Սիրտս խառնել է մի այլ ձևի, չեմ էլ ուզում հիշել


Լու՞րջ, բայց ինչից է՞ օրինակ ես չեմ հասկանում, որ ասում են տհաճ ա եղել  :Think: 
Եթե համբուրում ես մեկին ում սիրում ես ինչպես դա կարող է տհաճ տվալ  :Dntknw: 
Մենակ չասեք դեռ ջահել, հետո կջոգես  :Goblin:

----------


## dvgray

> Լու՞րջ, բայց ինչից է՞ օրինակ ես չեմ հասկանում, որ ասում են տհաճ ա եղել 
> Եթե համբուրում ես մեկին ում սիրում ես ինչպես դա կարող է տհաճ տվալ 
> Մենակ չասեք դեռ ջահել, հետո կջոգես


Օրինակ ՝ ում որ համբուրում ես, ասենք թուրդ ծխող է: Կամ ատամները չի մաքրել, կամ քիչ առաջ սխտորախառն բանե է կերել, կամ ստամոքսի պրոբլեմներ ունի, ու բերանից հոտ է գալիս… ու սենց շարունակ: Իսկ դու ենթադրենք էտ ամենից զզվում ես: Ու դիմացինտ մտնում ա բերանիտ խորքերը լեզվով ու վակումնի նասոսի պես քաշում ա, քաշում, իսկ դու կնոպկեն չես գտնում որ անջատես  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Լու՞րջ, բայց ինչից է՞ օրինակ ես չեմ հասկանում, որ ասում են տհաճ ա եղել 
> Եթե համբուրում ես մեկին ում սիրում ես ինչպես դա կարող է տհաճ տվալ 
> Մենակ չասեք դեռ ջահել, հետո կջոգես


Չէ, Նոր ջան, ես էի ջահել  :LOL:  Ինձ էնքան էի տրամադրել՝ ոնց կարելի ա չզզվել ուրիշի բերանից, որ զզվեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Elmo

Թե հիշում եմ գետինը մտնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Կուզեմ որ ամեն մեկդ կիսվեք և ասեք ձեր առաջին համբույրը երբ և ինչպես է եղել։



Ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ թվա, դեռ բախտ չի վիճակվել... :Cray:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Օրինակ ՝ ում որ համբուրում ես, ասենք թուրդ ծխող է: Կամ ատամները չի մաքրել, կամ քիչ առաջ սխտորախառն բանե է կերել, կամ ստամոքսի պրոբլեմներ ունի, ու բերանից հոտ է գալիս… ու սենց շարունակ: Իսկ դու ենթադրենք էտ ամենից զզվում ես: Ու դիմացինտ մտնում ա բերանիտ խորքերը լեզվով ու վակումնի նասոսի պես քաշում ա, քաշում, իսկ դու կնոպկեն չես գտնում որ անջատես


Դե լավ որ ասում եք  :Blush: 
Բայց միթե՞ կարելի է սիրել նմանին  :Dntknw: 
Լավ լավ հիմա սեր առանց սահմանների թեմա չբացեք գլխիս  :LOL: 
Բարեբախտաբար նման իրավիճակի չեմ հանդիպել, դե էտ ծխախոտի պահը իրոք տհաճ ա դրա համար էլ ծխելը համարյա թարգել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. նման թեմա արդեն գոյություն ունի: Մինչ թեմա բացելը կատարեք որոնում՝ համոզվելու համար, որ այդպիսի թեմա գոյություն չունի: Այս թեման փակվում է:*

----------

